# Fishing July 29



## Andy (Aug 7, 2008)

Took the kids out for some fishing. My wife and I in one boat, my daughter and her boyfriend in my other boat.. We've been catching some small redeyes, blue gill, and a few tiny small mouth bass. 
I've been seeing some nice size smallies and spotted bass. So I tie on a white spinner bait. We were fishing along side each other and just for meanace, I casted over my daughters line (knowing that she would be realed in before me) but she didn't know that. But anyways, on that very cast..

BAM!!!! set the hook, drag zinging, I thaught what the crap have I got... After a few tense moments I see the beast...






After that little show it made ANOTHER run!!





After about 20 minutes of wearing myself and the fish out, it came up along side the boat.





After several attempts of trying to get ahold of it without getting the buisness end of the teeth, I finally got it!










41 1/2 inch Muskie!! Guessing the weight to be around 15 lbs.

I'd like to thank My daughter for getting some AWESOME pics!!!


RELEASED TO FIGHT AGAIN!!! 
Sorry no pics of the release....


----------



## phased (Aug 7, 2008)

WOW! Awesome catch. Glad you thanked your daughter 'cause those are some great pics.


----------



## phased (Aug 7, 2008)

Opps, I forgot...Welcome aboard.


----------



## Andy (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2008)

Holy Cow Andy! :beer: :beer: Congrats, That in my opinion is a fish of a lifetime! =D> 


Sweet fish on an awesome bait! White spinnerbaits are awesome!


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2008)

and....

:WELCOME: aboard, Glad to have you here!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 7, 2008)

welcome aboard and great catch


----------



## Zum (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats a nice fish.Nice pics.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Andy (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome and awesome action pictures!


----------



## Nickk (Aug 8, 2008)

cool!

I didn't know there were Muskie in VA.


----------



## Andy (Aug 10, 2008)

Nickk said:


> cool!
> 
> I didn't know there were Muskie in VA.



There has always been, or atleast as long as I can remember. FYI, the state record is 45lbs 8 oz...


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2008)

Andy said:


> . FYI, the state record is 45lbs 8 oz...




Imagine that at the end of your line! :shock:


----------



## Andy (Aug 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> Imagine that at the end of your line! :shock:



I would have to do laundry before I got off the water.. LOL


----------



## BLK fisher (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice fish with awesome pictures. Always a plus to look at on the board.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2008)

That is great - was it on the New River?

I fished the New River last year with the Great Shizzy - no muskie but we had a blast catching smallies

Here is one from a New River float trip


----------



## Andy (Aug 11, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> That is great - was it on the New River?
> 
> I fished the New River last year with the Great Shizzy - no muskie but we had a blast catching smallies
> 
> Here is one from a New River float trip



Yes, it was the New River. I can almost throw a rock in the river from my house. And nice catch! 

Did you guys have a guide, or did you go at it on your own? Was that spring time?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2008)

We did have a guide - New River Guide Service

If I were to do it again I would not use the guide, he was OK at best


----------



## SVNET (Aug 11, 2008)

Jim said:


> Andy said:
> 
> 
> > . FYI, the state record is 45lbs 8 oz...
> ...



Well, for someone who doesn't know how to swim, on board of a little jon boat trying to fight a moster like that, what a scary idea....

Now, once you get the fish on board, how to you calm it down so that it will stop flaping and moving...


----------



## Andy (Aug 11, 2008)

SVNET said:


> Well, for someone who doesn't know how to swim, on board of a little jon boat trying to fight a moster like that, what a scary idea....
> 
> Now, once you get the fish on board, how to you calm it down so that it will stop flaping and moving...



I was sitting down wrestling with it to measure it.
Other than that, you hurry up and get rid of that mutha!!!! LOL


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Aug 12, 2008)

congrads on that catch


----------



## slim357 (Aug 12, 2008)

:WELCOME: nice pics, and fish.


----------



## Andy (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

